

YouTube videos freeze at view count of 301 - alister
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIkhgagvrjI&list=UUoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A&index=1&feature=plcp

======
alister
Summary of the video

This was interesting question that was answered, but it's becoming an annoying
trend to have 10-minute videos of things that can explained in a few
sentences. Here's basically everything the video had to say:

Q: When you submit a video to YouTube, why the does view count grow nicely
hour by hour, 6 views, 57 views, 188 views, and so on, but then seems to get
stuck at 301 views and doesn't advance from there for a long time?

A: YouTube doesn't do much checking on the veracity of videos that get <= 300
views. The 300 was an arbitrary threshold that no one remembers the origin of.
As of 301 views, YouTube will apply more sophisticated video analytics to
check for cheating against the view count (by bots, etc.).

Once a video reaches a view count of 301, it'll stay stuck there for a half
day or full day until YouTube does the video analytics, after which they will
allow the count to be updated if it was not found to be fraudulent.

